# Song of the south - 1946



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just found an NTSC VHS copy of this movie a few weeks ago and I ordered it...... 

WHATS SO "HIGHLY OFFENSIVE" AS DISNEY SAYS???


WHAT A GORGEOUS MOVIE..... (This movie is no worse then GONE WITH THE WIND and certainly no worse than BLAZING SADDLES)

THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH IT!!!!!!!

The UK company did a direct copy from the PAL tape to an NTSC machine so there is no speedup........ The audio is slighly lower as you'd expect with a copy but its beautiful.... Looks exactly as im sure it does on the PAL tape!!


Its wierd though.... They say its 94 mins but in NTSC its about 90 and the box says about 91 mins...


Its a wonderful film...... Alot of songs and stories I have heard!!!!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I’ve never seen it, but know it’s about the Uncle Remus folk tales, and they are considered offensive to some.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A wonderful film and a wonderful memory for me from my childhood. I was eight years old when it was first released in 1946. It may have been the first movie I ever saw in technicolor.










Although social mores have changed since the film's release, it remains, at least for me, a very warm, happy and entertaining movie.

To see some actual clips of the film along with very snarky R-rated commentary, go to the streaming site "Beta Max TV".
_
ZIP-A-DEE-DOO-DAH!
_


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> I've never seen it, but know it's about the Uncle Remus folk tales, and they are considered offensive to some.


Native Americans had their land stolen and were treated poorly. Irish and Chinese Americans were also treated poorly. Japanese Americans were rounded up and placed in internment camps after the attack on Pearl Harbor. The one thing they all have in common is that while how they were treated may be offensive they don't go around crying about it. Slavery was the norm for thousands of years. Yes it was wrong but it's a part of history and history is full of offensive reminders. As Nick stated, "Song of the South" is a warm, happy, entertaining movie and is far better than the endless parade of sex and violence movies Hollywood mass produces.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just dont see why Disney is trying to stop people from seeing this but they dont care its on archive.org?

www.archive.org/details/SongOfTheSouth_Disney

Maybe the quality isnt good there I dunno.. I havent watched that one.......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Dude111 said:


> I just dont see why Disney is trying to stop people from seeing this but they dont care its on archive.org?


Perhaps they have not seen that it is there. Copyright violations should not be encouraged. It is their content and their decision whether or not it should be released or in the vault.


----------



## sanpablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> I just found an NTSC VHS copy of this movie a few weeks ago and I ordered it......
> 
> WHATS SO "HIGHLY OFFENSIVE" AS DISNEY SAYS???
> 
> ...


I have the japanese Laser Disc version. Good video with japanese subtitles.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ya might be right James I dunno.......

Is the laserdisc copy you have @ the right speed sanpablo? (No PAL speedup)


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Japan was an NTSC jurisdiction. 

As to the movie itself, Disney would get hammered by certain groups if it ever tried to release it in the USA again. Really, it is not an offensive show. It is a children's movie.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Oh yes Im stupid.... Im sorry SAM,indeed they are NTSC 


Yes its a gorgeous movie!!


----------



## sanpablo (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude111 said:


> Ya might be right James I dunno.......
> 
> Is the laserdisc copy you have @ the right speed sanpablo? (No PAL speedup)


Yes, NTSC video, just the japanese subtitles.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Want it - Buy it here on DVD

https://www.lovingtheclassics.com/song-of-the-south-1946.html


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Ray Bradbury's Farenheight 451---

It's coming to fruition.

Fahrenheit 451: Book Summary | Lit Note | Test Prep | Study Guide | CliffsNotes


----------

